# Ghost on attack. Cover would be prudent.



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I spoke to the ghost, and having heard i liked RP he said he had a couple he would send my way. I was not prepared for the decimation I came home to. Mailbox destroyed and surrounding area in tatters. Thinking of building a shelter.

Seriously though. Thanks Mark. I really owe you one after the double whammy of advice and a severe bombing. Not sure how to rotate the pic in this app.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dang...sweet hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another nice hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BEWARE!






Nice hit @Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> BEWARE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that old movie. Haven't seen it in years.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mark @ Humphrey's Ghost, lining em up and knocking em down 👍


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha, this noob is getting splattered!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Haha, this noob is getting splattered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm noob, and I approve this message

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

If that is an RP edge I would not smoke that on an empty stomach, they used to pack a good punch back when I smoked them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> If that is an RP edge I would not smoke that on an empty stomach, they used to pack a good punch back when I smoked them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is. Also one of like 2 in that bundle I've tried. Been smoking for so long though that i think I'm immune to nicotine lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> It is. Also one of like 2 in that bundle I've tried. Been smoking for so long though that i think I'm immune to nicotine lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's what I said back in the day until I had an edge. And I use to smoke a triple maduro first thing in the morning with coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> That's what I said back in the day until I had an edge. And I use to smoke a triple maduro first thing in the morning with coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well in my defense i usually save my daily cigar till right after dinner.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another unprovoked hit by Madman Mark ! oke:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Well hopefully you really do like Rocky and you enjoy all those Bro. I'm thinking about sending nothing but Rocky bombs from now on. Maybe start with Ron and Dino 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well hopefully you really do like Rocky and you enjoy all those Bro. I'm thinking about sending nothing but Rocky bombs from now on. Maybe start with Ron and Dino
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really do like the rocky I've smoked so far. I'm sure I'll enjoy them all. Thanks humph!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@Humphrey's Ghost when you Bomb somebody....you don't kid around.......Great Hit..Again!!!!.........................


----------

